# No Baker. No McKenna......



## Guest (Nov 3, 2010)

No 80th RTT....... More flagpersons. If anyone needs me I'll be here










Gotta love Brockton. City of NUGGETS


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Yummy Brown Mullets? What?

I didn't know you were in to that type of thing, Sniper...


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

Plus no contract, no pension, no quinn, no details. It's not gunna be fun to have 10 years between RTT's. 

I will join ya. Not sure what a YUMMY BRN MLTS is but Ill take two.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

This sucks big time. The programs I work for are funded by alcohol tax which is bull we are funded by general fund... Wait and see.


----------



## HiredGoon (Jan 21, 2008)

Dear Massachusetts,
In the famous, and fitting words of Gunnery Sergeant Hartman:

"What is your major malfunction, numbnuts?!"


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

It is Cahill who helped steal votes from Baker. Also liberal cities like Boston, Cambridge and Worcester are like the atomic bombs against republicans.

This is not good folks..


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Since it's only in the 20s right now and we're in for another four years of lefty lunacy, PBC FL is looking pretty damn appealing right now.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

good news is SPAM endorsed Barney Frank so he might return the favor.

don't know who's running the union , but they have a very good track record for picking the winning horse


----------



## sdb29 (Jul 17, 2002)

Let's see... Patrick 50% 

Baker 42%

Cahill 8%

42% plus 8% equals 50% We could have been waking up to a statistical tie. Lets see if Cahill collects his thirty pieces of silver.

The good news is its cheaper to drink. Which I will be doing right after 5pm. Heavily.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

This is what happens when more then 50% of the voters are on the govt teat....hopefully with the House we can stop the govt dependency and maybe someday reverse Ma...God help the taxpayers in Ma but THANK GOD I live in NH.


----------



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)

get out before deval passes a moving tax


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

I suggest you all strap on camel packs and beer hats for the next four years of ankle grabbing. Booze is all we've got now.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

LGriffin said:


> Booze is all we've got now.


That was the only thing or person I voted for that was sucessful.

I suppose the rest of the public figured if they were gonna get porked in the keister by a blue donkey, they might as well pay less for the booze they use to dull the pain.


----------



## GeepNutt (Aug 10, 2005)

OfficerObie59 said:


> That was the only thing or person I voted for that was sucessful.
> 
> I suppose the rest of the public figured if they were gonna get porked in the keister by a blue donkey, they might as well pay less for the booze they use to dull the pain.


Plus with the tax removed from alcohol just think how much more you can buy with an EBT card.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Early returns looked bad. So I didn't watch then until LATE. Then I nearly cried. The one thing that made me smile (other than the booze tax going bye bye) was that NH seems to have gotten back on the right path. Ok, so Lynch is still governor, at least Republicans will be in the Senate.

JAP, shout my thanks to yourself and your fellow voters. The MassHoles who moved there in years past and screwed up a perfectly good Republican state seem to have either been persuaded or stay home and leave the voting to smart people. Either way, at least you might help change Washington a little.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Cahill did what he was supposed to do. I have believed all along that he was a plant by Patrick just to take votes away from Baker. Call me a conspiracy theorist if you want but I still believe that. I wouldnt put any thing past the left. It is obvious that the sheeple of this state have learned absolutely nothing.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

OfficerObie59 said:


> That was the only thing or person I voted for that was sucessful.
> 
> I suppose the rest of the public figured if they were gonna get porked in the keister by a blue donkey, they might as well pay less for the booze they use to dull the pain.


Ditto, but my choice for Hampden County DA won as well. I voted "yes" on all three questions. I'm used to backing the loser, as I've lived here for 28 years.

Did any of you Really believe that we'd see a sea-change toward the Republicans in this state? REALLY? What makes this all frustrating is that they get your hopes up with pretty decent candidates. I'd have been drunk for a week if that turd Fwank had been defeated!

The thing that really surprised me though was Bill Gunn's performance against John Olver...he did about as well against Olver as Wesley did against Neal. And he did it on a shoestring budget. Wesley at least had the Mass "Republicans" backing...Bill is just a nasty tea party blue collar schlep, and you know the Brahmin's the comprise the Mass Republican party will not associate or support an "untouchable" blue collar conservative. If not for Bill, Olver wouldn't have had any credible competition.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

I imagine Cahill will be at the State House today collecting his blow job.


----------



## sgthoskins (Mar 7, 2008)

kwflatbed said:


> I imagine Cahill will be at the State House today collecting his blow job.


+1

Deval's and Coakley's election election four years ago is what sealed the deal for me living in MA. I have a feeling what is left of the already microscopic conservative base in MA will reconsidering their residence after that slap in the face.

Barney Frank's acceptance speech is exactly how the dems feel about every taxpayer.

If any of you need info or help on moving to NH please ping me, it was a blood bath for the democrats in the LIVE FREE OR DIE state, I want to keep it that way.


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

pahapoika said:


> good news is SPAM endorsed Barney Frank so he might return the favor.


Barney Frank might return the favor? You mean like a reach around? Um, no thanks.


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

Cahill was far from spoiler in this race. If ALL of his votes had gone to Baker, then it would have been a statistical tie. I'm sure a decent percentage of those votes would have gone to Devil (remember, after all, he WAS a democrat) and I am also sure some of those people would have sat out the vote if they weren't voting for Cahill. Bottom line is Baker was a weak candidate who couldn't convince anyone that he was the "Everyman" that the people wanted. That and the sheeple of this state are mind blowingly idealistic and have no idea what is really going on in the real world.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2010)

kwflatbed said:


> I imagine Cahill will be at the State House today collecting his blow job.


Yes and the taxpayers will be swallowing Devals goo for another four years afterwards.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Somebody said almost half of the Boston city votes were in by noontime. Let's see, shared vans rounding up

Homeless
Nursing Home residents
Battered Women's Shelters
Halfway Houses
Ad Care/Spectrum Health
State Hospitals
SSA Office
and any other "outreach" program where they could register and vote in one shot.

"Free coffee and hashbrowns, just vote Democrat!"


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

jettsixx said:


> Cahill did what he was supposed to do. I have believed all along that he was a plant by Patrick just to take votes away from Baker. Call me a conspiracy theorist if you want but I still believe that. I wouldnt put any thing past the left. It is obvious that the sheeple of this state have learned absolutely nothing.


My whole family wholeheartedly believed this as well. There's no way that he even had a chance at winning, he knew it.. He chose the dark side so may he burn in hell with the rest of the libtards


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

I hope Cahill decides to celebrate by attending a performance at Ford's theatre, or enjoying a convertible tour of Dallas. What a scumbag. The people who flushed their votes down the toilet on a no-chance spoiler like Cahill are almost as stupid as the people who couldnt bring themselves to vote for the sales tax reduction. Seriously?? It almost makes you wonder if the elections are even legit anymore.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

It will be interesting to see what kind of job Cahill will be offered in the Patrick or the fecal matter administration.


----------



## GeepNutt (Aug 10, 2005)

After what happened here last night got a feeling ol' Scott Brown won't be making a return trip to Washington come 2012...


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Im still unable to talk about it...but its time to seriously consider NH.


----------



## sgthoskins (Mar 7, 2008)

7costanza said:


> Im still unable to talk about it...but its time to seriously consider NH.


Consider? What the f*CK are you waiting for? Last night was one big f-ing punch in your faces and Barney Frank rubbed it in with his speech.

Deval IS going to get a progressive state income passed, he has four years to do it and absolutely needs it to cover his ever growing budget.

I will gladly help any of you who want to move north, you just have to ask.


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

*Election dejection... How can 1,108,028 people in Massachusetts be so dumb?*

View attachment 1636


*Somebody please let me know when January 03, 2015 at 12:00pm gets here.*


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

dcs2244 said:


> Did any of you Really believe that we'd see a sea-change toward the Republicans in this state? REALLY?.


I thought Perry would eek it out in the 10th, those those negative ads hurt.



lofu said:


> Cahill was far from spoiler in this race. If ALL of his votes had gone to Baker, then it would have been a statistical tie. I'm sure a decent percentage of those votes would have gone to Devil (remember, after all, he WAS a democrat) and I am also sure some of those people would have sat out the vote if they weren't voting for Cahill.


While I laughed my ass off at Harry's post, I'd have to agree with that assesment.


----------



## cpd4720 (Oct 16, 2008)

You can not blame this on Cahill. In every poll conducted half of Cahill's supporters said they would vote for Patrick if Cahill was not in the race and half would vote for Baker.

Face it, Baker ran a poor campaign and never connected with the voters. Say what you want about Patrick, but he knows how to campaign


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

cpd4720 said:


> Face it, Baker ran a poor campaign and never connected with the voters. Say what you want about Patrick, but he knows how to campaign


The reality is, Patrick has the indigent and the minority vote sewn up. Unfortunately, _they_ outnumber _us._ _Us_ being the people who support _them_, to _us _its cutting sales tax, to _them_ its cutting their income.


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

cc3915 said:


> It will be interesting to see what kind of job Cahill will be offered in the Patrick or the fecal matter administration.


Here is an advanced line from the announcement.....For helping to create jobs in my administration I Urkle announce Tim Cahill as my new economic Czar.....

This election had nothing to do with this, But it reaffirms my choice to move back to New Hampshire. Saturday can not come fast enough!!


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

GeepNutt said:


> Plus with the tax removed from alcohol just think how much more you can buy with an EBT card.


Good point, wonder if we'll all qualify once they take away Quinn, pensions, and raise our copays?


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I didn't watch Barney's speach. No desire to see any of them gloat. 

I honestly liked Cahill. I liked that he turned his back on the Democratic party and took a nice shot at Devil. I'm just disapointed that he took so many votes from Baker. I can't say I thought Baker was MY GUY, but he was the better of the two viable candidates, so he got my vote.

I'm not leaving Mass. I'm bitter, and disapointed but not overly surprised at the outcome but dammit, this is MY HOME TOO, not just the Demoncrats and I will not up and leave. I will stay and fight for what I think is right. Even if I lose each and every time I will not give up and I'll be damned if I'm going to let them drive me out. SCREW THEM!:banghead:

I don't blame any of you for packing up and going, I sincerely don't, but I won't be joining you. I'm going to stay here if it turns out that I'm the last Motherf*&(ing Republican in this state. I love my home state and will not leave even if the damn morons in power keep running it into the ground, I'll be here to straighten out what I can, educate who I can and assess blame to all who deserve it.

THIS IS MY HOME TOO YOU DEMOCRATIC BASTARDS AND YOU WILL NOT CHASE ME AWAY!:stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp:


----------



## Lost (Dec 19, 2006)

Don't worry folks. Tim Cahill is doing just fine. As it turns out, Baker lost because of his attack ads.

Tim Cahill: Attacks 'backfired' - BostonHerald.com

Oh, and he has dropped his lawsuits (sorry, I couldn't find that article).

How great is it that we live in a state where the citizens follow their party so blindly that they are willing to ignore everyone and everything else?

I see something "quasi" public in Cahill's future...


----------

